# City police arrest 2 men after chase



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By AARON NICODEMUS, Standard-Times staff writer

A pair of men led New Bedford and state police on a high-speed chase through New Bedford, Dartmouth and Fairhaven Sunday night before crashing on Route 6 in Fairhaven. 
Jack Scuilla, 37, of Providence was treated for minor injuries at St. Luke's Hospital after crashing the van behind Gene's Seafood on Route 6. Police allege he had driven the van at high speeds down Hathaway Road into Dartmouth, and on the wrong side of Route 6 back toward New Bedford before New Bedford police called off the pursuit around the intersection of Kempton and Chancery streets. 
State police continued the pursuit until the crash in Fairhaven. Also arrested was a passenger in the van, 24-year-old Jonathan San Pablo of New Bedford. Mr. Scuilla is charged with a host of motor vehicle infractions, while Mr. San Pablo was charged with possession of crack cocaine, a Class B substance. Mr. San Pablo was also treated for minor injuries at St. Luke's. 
The chase began when a witness flagged down a New Bedford police officer on Purchase Street, telling the officer that two men were smoking crack cocaine in the parking lot of the Lukoil gas station on Purchase Street. During the chase, police alleged that the men threw drug paraphernalia out of the van while racing down Route 6 in Dartmouth, near T.K. O'Malley's restaurant. New Bedford police officers Tyson Barnes and Jason Molleo made the arrests. 
Meanwhile, a wild police chase that began in Fall River ended in Brockton, with the driver allegedly attempting to ram a police cruiser and the passenger biting police officers as he was being arrested. 
Ashley MacLeod, 23, of Brockton and Antonio Calderone, 24, of Fall River led Fall River and state police on a chase that began around 8:50 p.m. Sunday night in Fall River. Driving a 2006 Dodge Caravan, Ms. MacLeod drove north on Route 24 to the Bridgewater rest area. 
Police were able to flatten the van's front tire with stop sticks in the rest area. 
Police said Ms. MacLeod then left Route 24 North by taking the exit for Route 27 in Brockton, where state police alleged that Ms. MacLeod attempted to ram a police cruiser. Two cruisers struck the van, which stopped on Route 27. Mr. Calderone attempted to flee on foot, but was quickly apprehended. Police alleged that Mr. Calderone bit two state police troopers as he was being arrested. 
Mr. Calderone was charged with two counts of assault and battery on a police officer, and possession of cocaine. Ms. MacLeod was charged with possession of cocaine and malicious destruction of property. 
Both will face further charges from the Fall River police department.

Contact Aaron Nicodemus at [email protected] 
Date of Publication: September 26, 2006 on Page A03


----------

